# Disque dur externe devenu lent



## clemju001 (4 Mars 2012)

Salut,
J'avais un problème sur mon DD qui faisait que la corbeille restait pleine. Un fichier ne voulait en effet pas disparaître de celle ci. J'ai donc formaté mon DD Iomega de 500Go. Le fichier a disparu mais le DD est devenu lent ... Je vais donc le reformater. Y a-t-il un format à privilégier pour privilégier la vitesse d'écriture, sachant que je veux que mon DD soit lisible sur Windows et Mac ? Mon DD était jusqu'à maintenant en MS-Dos (compressed).

Merci


----------



## Rémi M (4 Mars 2012)

Un format ne rend pas un disque dur plus rapide ou plus lent.

Ce qui varie sur un disque dur, c'est la vitesse de rotation (si c'est un disque à plateaux, et non SSD), la nappe si c'est un disque interne, ou encore dans ton cas, la connexion avec ce dernier (USB / Ethernet / FireWire). 

Essaye via ce logiciel _Speed disk test_ qui est gratuit sur le Mac App Store, il va te donner la vitesse d'écriture et de lecture de ton disque dur. 
Puis vérifie avec les données du constructeur de ton disque dur, proposées pour ton modèle.
Compare-les, et s'il y a une énorme différence, alors peut-être ton disque dur a un problème hardware, il faudra faire des tests plus approfondis dans ce cas.


----------



## clemju001 (4 Mars 2012)

J'obtiens 7 Mb/s ... ça me paraît faible non ? Étant donné que c'est un DD avec Usb 3.0


----------



## Rémi M (4 Mars 2012)

Oui, c'est faible..

Avec mon DD externe à 5400 tr/min et en USB 2, j'atteints +30Mb/s.

Que dit l'utilitaire de disque sur ton disque dur externe ?


----------



## clemju001 (4 Mars 2012)

C'est à dire ?


----------



## Rémi M (4 Mars 2012)

En faisant ceci, cela pourrait nous indiquer quelque chose.


----------



## clemju001 (4 Mars 2012)

Je crois qu'il n'y a rien de spécial ...


----------



## Rémi M (4 Mars 2012)

Alors, ça viendrait non pas d'un problème matériel, mais d'un problème de formatage, suite aux fichiers récalcitrants. 

Lorsque tu as formaté, as-tu coché l'option _Mettre les données à zéro_, dans _Options de sécurité_ ?


----------



## clemju001 (4 Mars 2012)

Non en effet. C'est ce que je dois faire ?


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2012)

clemju001 a dit:


> Non en effet. C'est ce que je dois faire ?



Absolument pas, la seule utilité de cette option est d'empêcher qu'un tiers, à qui tu céderais ce disque, ne puisse récupérer tes fichiers effacés au moyen d'un logiciel comme Data Rescue ou Photorec.

Contrairement à ce que t'affirmais Remi M, si, le format d'un disque joue sur sa performance sur un système donné. Tu nous dis que ton disque est au format "MS-DOS compressed", ça signifie que l'ordinateur doit compresser à la volée les données qu'il y écrit, et décompresser à la volée celles qu'il y lit, sachant que, sur Mac, la lecture et l'écriture sur un disque en FAT32 est déjà un peu plus lente que celles sur un disque en HFS+ (même journalisé), l'option "compressed" doit plomber drastiquement la performance du disque.

Essaie déjà de le formater en MS-DOS "tout court", "not compressed" (et surtout n'oublie pas de choisir MBR comme schéma de table de partition, faute de quoi, les passages sur des machines Windows risquent bien de flinguer ta partition et te faire perdre tes données).


----------



## Rémi M (5 Mars 2012)

Le format ne joue que très peu, surtout entre FAT32 et HFS+, mais j'avais écarté cette possibilité car la vitesse d'écriture qui était de 7Mb/s, beaucoup trop peu pour que le format est un impact.

Grossière erreur de ma part, car je n'avais pas fait attention à l'option "compressed" et pour tout dire, je n'avais jamais vu cette option de format MS-DOS. 

En écoutant les conseils de Pascal 77, ton problème de lenteur de ton DD Externe devrait être très vite résolu. 
Merci Pascal 77


----------



## Pascal 77 (5 Mars 2012)

Rémi M a dit:


> Le format ne joue que très peu, surtout entre FAT32 et HFS+:



Entre FAT32 et HFS+, la différence de performance est beaucoup plus marquée que tu ne semble le penser (de l'ordre de 20% environ). Cependant, il s'agit d'une différence mesurée sur le même disque, mais avec HFS+ en APM (j'ai fait la mesure sur un G4) et MS_DOS en MBR (ce qui est obligatoire si tu dois utiliser le disque sous Windows, Windows, du moins certaines de ses versions, ayant tendance à détruire les tables de partitions autres que le MBR).


----------



## clemju001 (5 Mars 2012)

Déjà merci à vous deux pour vos précieuses réponses

J'ai reformaté le disque dur en MS DOS tout court, la vitesse est revenue à 35Mb/s. Seul bémol, le DD se remet tout seul en (compessed). Malgré tout ça remarche, je dois faire quelque chose ou tout est normal ?

Edit : je me suis trompé depuis le début, le format de mon DD est Système de fichier Windows NT (compressed) ..


----------



## storme (5 Mars 2012)

clemju001 a dit:


> Seul bémol, le DD se remet tout seul en (compessed).
> 
> le format de mon DD est Système de fichier Windows NT (compressed) ..



Ça devient un peut compliquez la


----------



## clemju001 (6 Mars 2012)

Bon oublions ça, l'important est que tout fonctionne comme avant 
Merci


----------



## manon2626 (13 Juillet 2014)

Bonjour  Je poursuis cette conversation, car je rencontre le même problème.

Je possède un disque dur externe Seagate que j'ai partitionné en 2 :
- Une partition PC en MS-DOS (FAT32)
- Une partition Mac en OS Mac étendu (journalisé)
(Bon, au départ, j'étais pas très sereine, donc il se trouve que c'est un ami qui a partitionné, je ne pourrais donc pas vraiment vous expliquer le choix de cette partition...  )

Or, la lecture et la copie sont très très longues, sur les deux partitions.

Est-ce qu'il s'agit d'une mauvaise partition, d'un problème de port usb? 

Je ne sais pas quoi faire, et c'est très embêtant, car les données sont quasiment inexploitables ...

Merci pour vos prochaines réponses !


----------

